# Ruf für Ogri'la



## Dânîel-Nefarian-Horde (17. Juni 2007)

wie kann ich bei Ogri'la den ruf farmen sehe keine q dort


----------



## Gantwor (20. Juni 2007)

Die Questreihe startet in Shattrath auf der Terasse des Lichts - du sollst dort, ich glaube 20 Oger von der Hügelwand entfernen. Nach Abschluss dieser Aufgabe erhälst du den Auftrag, im Schergrat drei Gruppenquests zu erfüllen, die dir dann den Zugang nach Ogri'la ebnen.
Ob weitere Voraussetzungen für diese Gruppenquests existieren, kann ich momentan leider nicht sagen - hatte alle sonstigen Quests schon abgeschlossen als Ogri'la geöffnet wurde.

Gruß,

Gantwor


Ist im Gildenforum natürlich völlig OT -> mal bitte verschieben :-)


----------



## Dânîel-Nefarian-Horde (20. Juni 2007)

so habe es hinbekommen^^ thx also beim zirkel des blutes alle q beim oger machen danach kann man zu den ogrila^^ 5 gruppe bei uns Deff wie ein Off krieger shadow und holy priest und nen dudu. also allgemein sind die q das sehr einfach auch zu 3 zu machen^^


----------

